# Mazuri...How often? red foot!



## TKCARDANDCOIN (Sep 17, 2010)

I recently purchased some mazuri(about a month) and have been feeding it to my redfoots almost every day! They cant get enough of it but I was wondering if every day is too much?They also get fresh dark greens,Fruit etc...Thanks,tom.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm personally not a fan of feeding even the best commercial foods very often--its all a matter of opinion--everything from feed 100% Mazuri to never feed it at all. You are going to get som many different answers. Best thing is to make an informed decision and do what you think is best for your tort. I could give you tons of reasons I would limit its use such as it has D3 (torts make their own), molasses as a sweetener, high calorie, and its addicting. I would keep it as part of a varied diet, which to me means no more than 5%.


----------



## HarleyK (Sep 17, 2010)

Everyone has different opinions but here's a case where torts were fed mazuri 100% of their diet. They turned out great.

http://tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Mazuri-part-1

http://tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Mazuri-part-2


----------



## dmmj (Sep 17, 2010)

I myself only feed it once a week to my RF, no particular reason it is just the way I do it.


----------



## goReptiles (Sep 20, 2010)

Once a week with their proteins.


----------



## sa1217 (Sep 21, 2010)

My vet recomended me to mix 1/4 of mazuri with 1/2 forest (zoo med) and 1\4 grassland and to do this about once to twice a week.


----------



## shane1111 (Sep 21, 2010)

i mix mazuri and zoo med forest diet with vegies/ weeds / flowers 4 times a week the other two days i give fruits and flowers


----------

